# Best Bike Shop in Albany area?



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

Howdy folks,
I'm a Canuck who will be visiting Albany the third weekend of march and I 'd love to check out
a bike shop or two (bike parts in canada are bloody expensive).What are the most well stocked/best shops in the environ?

P.S As its also St.Paddys , what are cool places to hang out at night?
Cheers.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the Downtube, it's also just off a hip area of Albany, Lark St. (I think). You should be able to find some bars there too. Although it's a nice shop it's really nothing special. You could check out CK cycles as well, but they are more of a mtb/bmx shop, although they usually have a couple classic road frames for sale too.

Silas


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Downtube, CK, and Steiner's (Glenmont - http://steinerssports.com) are your best bets in the immediate Albany area. 35 Miles north is Blue Sky Bicycles (http://www.blueskybicycles.com/) in Saratoga Springs, a really nice shop.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll also give a plug for the Steiners shop in Glenmont. Jay is their bike technician and worth calling before you get there. Maybe he can order a part or two and you can pick it up when you get to town. Their inventory is trickling in right now. Btw, Glenmont is about 10 minutes from downtown Albany. 

None of the shops around here are great but at least there are a few to keep everyone on their toes ;-)


----------

